# Looking to put a plow on my 1990 Toyota pickup



## Peterbilt17 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, im new to the site.

im looking to put a 6.6 western plow on my 1990 toyota pickup 4x4 5 sp 22re. i already have a plow lined up but i have no brackets to mount to the truck. i plan on building the brackets because i cant find any brackets for my truck for sale.

i was wondering if anyone has plows on these toyota pickups and if so could you possibly send me pics of the brackets you have on your truck to mount the plow to so i can build my own? also where you mounted the brackets to the frame? 

Also i know i have to upgrade the alternator (i am planning on putting a 94 amp GM 12si alternator in the truck) is a 94 amp enough to power everything?

any help or ideas on how i will have to modify my truck to handle the plow or anything about putting a plow on my truck would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Peterbilt17 (Sep 3, 2013)

heres more information. 

The plow i have is a standard/conventional 6 1/2 ft western plow from a jeep

i have had the plow on a different toyota before but the brackets i had on the truck were hacked brackets from an old chevy that were welded on (half a$$). i junked that truck. 

My problem: i need to find or make new brackets for my truck for the plow i have. i am looking more towards making them. im just looking for help on how and where i should mount the brackets on my frame. im also looking for ideas (thats why i was wondering if anyone has pictures of there brackets on there toyota trucks) so i can build my own set of brackets.

also i was wondering what others had to do to there truck to handle the plow?

Thanks everyone again


----------

